# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Parece que se nos está haciendo muy tarde...

## REEGE



----------


## Xuquer

Ha salido un poco _bailaora_ la luna pero la foto queda un tanto exótica  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ha salido un poco _bailaora_ la luna pero la foto queda un tanto exótica 
> 
> salu2


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Te iba a decir lo mismo, así que no repito el mensaje de nuevo  :Wink: .

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Estaba nevando, sobre las 8:00 de la mañana y esa "luna" de la foto, :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  es un copito de nieve, que quiso sustituirla y hacer una postal curiosa del embalse de la bolera!!!Un saludo compañeros.

----------


## Xuquer

> Estaba nevando, sobre las 8:00 de la mañana y esa "luna" de la foto, es un copito de nieve, que quiso sustituirla y hacer una postal curiosa del embalse de la bolera!!!Un saludo compañeros.


Vaya vaya, entonces si que es una foto meritoria  :EEK!:   y ese copo...un prota  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estaba nevando, sobre las 8:00 de la mañana y esa "luna" de la foto, es un copito de nieve, que quiso sustituirla y hacer una postal curiosa del embalse de la bolera!!!Un saludo compañeros.


Juer...pues lo pillaste de pleno... :Big Grin: , que bien nos la has colado...con eso de que se hacía muy tarde :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------

